#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸入森，奉上氣味。

## inge0978

大家好，
我是Inge，
外號：英格（鶯歌）。
性格溫和且喜歡看獸獸們打鬧，
隨身攜帶食物跟水，
聊天喜歡5隻以下，
應該會常駐在撲撲咬咬那裡。
沒有固定的獸設，
期待有獸可以依照我的個性畫張獸設給我w
用詞會嚴肅點，
容易忘記稱呼，
所以常常會問：“”請問該如何稱呼“”
謝謝大家。

----------


## 白瞳

安安英格owo/  我是Green 可以叫我綠就好
獸設的話我有時間可以研究
我常出現在聊天室
祝你在狼之樂園玩的愉快

----------


## 月光銀牙

英格你好

我是銀芽，

歡迎你來到狼樂

祝你在這裡玩的開心

以上

----------


## inge0978

綠：
你好，
初次見面請多關照，
以後還請多指教獸設方面的事情哦w

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

英格你好喔OwO/

我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，叫我路恩就好
興趣是畫圖，不過最近是考生比較沒空動筆w"....

這裡的獸都挺活潑的，只要在聊天室待一下應該就會被吵死和大家熟了~
歡迎來到樂園~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

英格你好/
這裡是中二病嚴重惡化中的白櫻0w0/
興趣是發憨，還有在競技場散播中二病毒
祝你在這裡玩的開心
也歡迎來被我傳染中二病毒

----------


## 帝嵐

英格你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
是隻不常出現在聊天室的獸(=_=
歡迎撲咬(？
那麼也在此提醒要小心版規喔<--感觸很深
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## inge0978

路恩：
你好，
同為考生，
一起加油吧w
未來有機會一起吃點心喝茶聊天吧w

啊銀：
你好，
謝謝你提醒我要去看版規，
我會仔細的看的w
之後有機會一起打滾（！）吧w

白櫻：
你好，
我還蠻喜歡有點憨憨的個性，
也需要被這種個性傳染，
（嚴肅派）
所以超級歡迎被你傳染中二病的，
有空可以一起玩鬧哦w

銀芽：
你好，
謝謝你的歡迎w
以後如果有需要改進的地方請跟我說，
謝謝w

----------


## 暗焰虎

英格你好 歡迎來到狼樂 我是小焰 我很常在聊天室裡喔！
可以多來逛逛喔!

----------


## 弦月

英格你好OwO/
昨晚已經在聊天室見過了ww
總之我是通稱弦月的上弦月
平常常駐（？）聊天室歡迎拍打餵食ww
小心別踩板龜喔
那就祝你玩的開心了OwO/

(對了話說不要連續回文喔回在同一篇就好OwO

----------

